# RMR: Rick Builds Powerlines



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Ink&Brass said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-B3D3nvUho
> 
> A fun little segment from up here in Canuckistan. Don't know how you guys do it.




Nope, won't be doing that....:laughing:


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

For that guy not to be a lineman he wasn't afraid to get up there and work at heights


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I always liked watching Rick Mercer, interesting stuff.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

I wanted to take my career in that direction once. Nice video.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Good stuff!


----------

